# فيديو تحويل خام لمنتج



## محمد العايدى (2 نوفمبر 2007)

أريد فديو بخصوص تحويل اى مادة خام الى منتج .........مطلوب منى ضرورى جدا جدا عليه 10 درجات اوفر......منتظر الرد بسرعة...اللى هيبعتهولى والله هدعيله من قلبى بظهر الغيب......السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الخطاء (3 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

